# Dialysis catheter removal - My doctor wants to charge



## ahooker (Dec 5, 2012)

My doctor wants to charge and office call and removal of dialysis catheter.  She made a small incision, pulled out the catheter and applied pressure.  I think it should be included in the E & M.  36589 is over $500.00. HELP.


----------



## mceisele (Dec 5, 2012)

If it is a non-tunneled catheter, then it is considered inherent in the E/M.  CPT 36589 is for removal of a tunneled CVC; see http://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an...ould-i-use-and-em-code-or-is-there-a-cpt-code

Hope this helps.
Celeste


----------

